# Age groups?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

What are the most typical age groups goats are shown in? 
Is it 0-6 6-12months?
Just trying to figure this out because my kids plan on showing percentage boer does and may possibly have a show in early June. Their does are a little less than 2 months apart, so I am not sure if they'd be in the same class or showing in different classes... - one would be 6 months, the other would be 4 months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

here is a good site ....to answer that....scroll down a bit on the page....

http://www.berrysghfarm.com/photo_album23.html


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

At our fair the Boers are shown in these classes:
Percentage Classes and Fullblood classes
0-3 months
3-6 months
6-12months
12-18 months
18-24 months
24-36 months
36+ months


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Here, they are shown by weight classes.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Dodge 'Em said:


> Here, they are shown by weight classes.


The wethers are shown in weight classes here, the classes i listed were does only..


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Ours has market doe classes and replacement doe classes. One doe cant be shown in both catagories. They do them all by weight. But that is in middle Tn, I dont know about anywhere else.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info! It definitely gives me an idea as to how they would show. I'll see if I can get the county 4-H leader to look into it as I want to figure out which show my kids should aim at. This is a trial/error since we know nothing about showing, but my son has been working with his doeling trying to get her leash trained. She's so stubborn, hehe!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your welcome! With 4-h (around here anyway) its always trial and error as you learn and people are typically understanding in the beginning. I know exactly what you mean about stubborn little things lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We don't have to many doe shows here but when we do they are divided by age just like the chart posted. Wethers of course have weight classes and does can be entered in them too but genrally don't place as well.


----------

